# Printing on Thick Hoodies and Sweatshirts



## motherlodepc (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm having issues holding registration on thick lined hoodies. The cause of the problem is that the hoody doesn't stay glued to the platen. The ink sticks to the top of the sweatshirt and pulls the shirt up.

Clamps won't help because the sides stay down, but the middle pulls up. 

I've tried reducing the ink, but it still pulls up. I've adjusted the off contact up and down, but nothing really solves the issue. 

Has anybody had any luck with a method of printing on super thick heavy lined hoodies and sweatshirts or thick jackets?

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If the sweatshirts have a liner that's loose from the shell, the only way you can print and register is by using a jacket hold-down fixture.


----------



## ChoiceImage1420 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've found spray-tac holds better than liquid glue for sweatshirts. Also, keep the lint build-up to a minimum.
If the lining is separate, a jacket hold down work's best. I like to run it under the flash to iron it and slightly shrink it before printing.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If it's a fleece hoodie (no separate liner,) put down a whole lot of adhesive (I like the water based liquid) and clean the pallet after each print. For the initial print use a very light stroke. You just want to lay down a little ink. Lift the screen slowly and carefully to make sure the hoodie isn't sticking to the screen, then flash. The flash will make the adhesive stickier and the next print will stick less on the ink you laid down than on the fabric so it will be easier to lift the screen off. If any part does lift from the pallet, flash and pat it carefully down back into position.

Printing on thick fleece is a pain in the arse, but if you take your time and be meticulous you'll get it done.


----------



## JSIVinyl2013 (Feb 17, 2016)

Do you have a quick method for removing and re applying the adhesive?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

JSIVinyl2013 said:


> Do you have a quick method for removing and re applying the adhesive?


Actually, by "cleaning" he probably meant wiping off the lint with a damp sponge, not removing the adhesive. It will regain most of its stickiness just by removing the lint off the top. If needed, apply a bit more over the top.

Of course, eventually there is too much lint and adhesive built up and it gets rough in spots. You get rid of that by peeling off the pallet tape. Never put tak directly on your platen/pallet; always use pallet tape.


----------



## BrownBoxMatt (Oct 26, 2017)

You could also try a web tack if you are really having issues with adhesion. 

Also, flashing the hoodie before you start printing can help with any fabric shrinking that can happen on cotton/poly blends. 

One thing that always helps me is, once I start the print on a hoodie, I finish that one hoodie as quickly as possible. The first print stroke compresses the fabric and if you wait too long before the next print the fabric will puff back up. This can affect registration, so even if the hoodie is really adhered to the pallet, it can still look like it shifted out of registration.

I also give myself a little extra choke on a hoodie underbase, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ThePrintGame (Sep 21, 2017)

Do transfers instead of directly printing.


----------

